# Morris Leigh 30?



## UrbanChicago (Jun 26, 2007)

I've seen one for sale locally for what seems like more than a year and have always found it to be an interesting boat. Unfortunately, there is not a lot of information on the internet about the boat. I've found that it is a Chuck Paine design, just under 30' LOA, built by Morris, etc.

Anyone ever sail one? How nice would it be on Lake Michigan? How well would one keep it's value? How many were produced? Opinions?

Thanks!

The local boat:
1981 Morris Yachts Leigh Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

One other I found (with better photos):
Morris Leigh 30

PDF from the Paine website:
http://www.chuckpaine.com/pdf/30LEIGH30.pdf


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Urban,

These are nice boats, if somewhat dated designs from the '70s when double-enders were fashionable. Some were sold as bare hulls/decks and owner-completed, so you need to keep that in mind as you look at these.

Also, my understanding is the moulds were later licensed out to a UK boatbuilder called "Victoria", who built some versions (see, e.g. Victoria 30). The Victorias were generally less expensive than the full-blown Morris version. The home-built caveat may apply to the Victorias as well -- but I'm not sure on that.

Ferenc Mate, in his now dated book "Best Boats to Build or Buy", reviewed the Leigh, along with several other Morris models. If you can find a copy in your local library, there might be some helpful info there.

As much as I like the look of double-enders and canoe sterns, I am not a huge fan of them in boats this size. It just seems like too much hull volume is lost, and in a size range where you're trying to get as much as you can (within reason) in a compact hull. Of Paine's Morris designs from that era, I prefer his 30-foot "Annie", which has a more traditional stern and fuller hull sections in the aft end. Quite a bit more hull volume in the same length.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

As a P.S., I just took a quick peek at the Morris website, and they actually refer to Annie as a 29-footer. I seem to recall that it is closer to 30', but no matter.

Also, they indicate that 19 Leigh and 16 Annie examples were built.


----------



## UrbanChicago (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank you for the info. I did some more searching and noticed that Chuck Paine is now selling plans for a "MKII" version of the Annie. He seems to really like that design. I wonder what it would cost to build today.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Professionally, probably 300k plus the way Morris builds. Maybe a lot more. Chuck Paine redesigned the 36 and thinks it could be built for about 600k in the US. 

John, are you sure Morris sold just hull/decks? I don't believe they did.

I don't think Paine ever drew a bad boat in looks or performance and Morris ranks as one of the best production builders in the US.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

mitiempo said:


> John, are you sure Morris sold just hull/decks? I don't believe they did.


Brian,

Sorry for any confusion. Morris primarily sold complete boats, finished out at their production facility in Southwest Harbor. However, in their early years Morris also sold hulls/decks for owner completion. Some owners finished the boats themselves, others contracted with different yards/shipwrights to complete the interiors.

I'm not sure exactly when Morris stopped offering bare hulls for owner purchase and completion. But like many other builders that once offered "kits" back in the '70s and '80s -- they no longer do.

About ten years ago, I nearly purchased a completely virgin Morris 32 hull/deck (predecessor to the current 34) that was stored behind a barn in Connecticut. Someone had purchased it new from Morris -- but never got farther than that in their project/dream. I seem to recall that the hull had a mid-late-80s build date. So they were certainly still offering bare hulls at that point.


----------



## UrbanChicago (Jun 26, 2007)

mitiempo said:


> Professionally, probably 300k plus the way Morris builds. Maybe a lot more. Chuck Paine redesigned the 36 and thinks it could be built for about 600k in the US.
> 
> John, are you sure Morris sold just hull/decks? I don't believe they did.
> 
> I don't think Paine ever drew a bad boat in looks or performance and Morris ranks as one of the best production builders in the US.


Wow, that sure is a ton of money. I am a bit surprised as Chuck Paine's new venture offers 4 designs being sold as:



> GET PLANS FOR FOUR OF THE WORLD'S FINEST *ECONOMICAL* SAILBOATS
> 
> Chuck sees yacht ownership going full circle with a renaissance in the use of yachts that possess rare beauty and are capable beyond their size, daysailers that can be easily gotten out onto the water and *do not involve huge economic impact to build or maintain*. Shown below are what Chuck believes to be the four finest new sailboat designs in the world! Click on a photo for more information.


I am intrigued, so perhaps I will contact them and ask about expected build costs.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

The price came from Chuck Paine's description of the Expannie 36. With a new Catalina 36 going for 200k it's not hard to see that the prices for a much better built custom boat would be much higher. Se below for part of his description of the Expannie 36.


----------



## boatwoman (May 19, 2010)

*Morris/Victoria 30 owner*

Hi, 
Just found this thread,
I've owned Trinket a Morris/Victoria Leigh 30 for the last 13+ years.
Lived and cruised aboard for 6 1/2 of those years and currently living 
aboard. My boat was built in 1984 by Victoria Marine in England under license
by Tom Morris, Morris was the sole importer and considered them one of his boats, if you have ever owned one of his boats before he passed on you would know what its like to be part of the family of Morris boats. Trinket was originally named Victoria and was Morris's show boat in Maine for 2 years before coming out to the Seattle area. I am the third owner/caretaker of this boat, her name was changed to Trinket by the gentleman I purchased her from. Being close to Victoria, BC the name created confusion on the VHF, and Trinket suits the boat much better-she is a small Gem.

Morris built the first number of Leigh 30's, some of which were owner finished
out, as with owner finished boats the level of craftsmanship is varied. The number of Morris built hulls built seems vary depending on the source, I've been told by reliable sources 12 hulls but have seen a Morris display board at the Seattle boat show list a higher number. In 1998 Chuck Paine the designer
told me some where between 35-40 boats had been built between the Morris yard and Victoria yard.
As for the comment about the Victoria Leigh's being cheaper all the way around, that may be in the original price maybe. It had become for financially advantages for Morris to have the boats build in the UK due to the exhange rate at the time. The quality of construction is typical Morris.

They were designed and built as an offshore/world cruiser. Not a true double ender as one generally thinks of one such as the Westsail 32. The Leigh is a canoe stern with a graceful blend of classic lines and a performance underbody that sails well, Chuck Paine is known for this in his designs.

This is a boat I would buy again, I would be happy to answer any questions folks might have about these boats, there is more than I can post here.
I have been through this boat in detail as I had equipped her for offshore cruising.

Currently in Anacortes, WA
S/V Trinket


----------



## UrbanChicago (Jun 26, 2007)

Boatwoman,
Thank you very much for your reply.

Could you tell me how well your boat sails in light air? That seems to be all we get in the late summer in Chicago.


----------



## boatwoman (May 19, 2010)

*Light air*

We tend to have light air here in the latter part of summer also. With the main, 110% jib in 6-8knts apparent will easily do 5 knts thru the water.She is a great light air boat, thanks to the relatively low wetted surface area, that taller narrower keel, more refined than the Francis. The other delight with this boat is with the 48% ballast ratio, she is quite comfortable in heavier weather also. She heels a bit, finds her groove and rides happy there.
While you do lose some interior storage space with a canoe stern, the sea kindliness of it is worth it to me. A delight in a following sea, she had plenty of reserve bouyancy and is a comfortable ride. No getting pushed around like a transom stern, no wave slapping, and quiet at anchor. Also is well balanced.
I also have an asymetrical spinnaker in a ATN snuffer sock which makes single handing the aymeterical a smooth operation, well worth the money.

No boat is perfect in every aspect, I think one just has to find what works for their individual requirements. Know what the imperfections are and be okay with them.


----------



## Thoren (Jun 26, 2017)

*Re: Morris/Victoria 30 owner*

Dear Boatwoman -

I know I'm chasing a 7 year old post, but figured it would be worth a try. I'm looking for a liveaboard boat in the 30-35 foot range, tending to smaller. I'll be living alone onboard. I see that you own (have owned) a Leigh 30 and lived aboard. This boat has recently popped up on my radar and I'm trying to learn more about them.

I was hoping you might be willing to share your pros/cons of the boat as a liveaboard as well as a blue water cruiser. I'm on the east coast looking at Maine, The Canadian Maritimes and eventually Iceland and Ireland. Of course, I need to liveaboard and deal with a day job as well.

Let me know if you are willing to share.

Best regards


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

It is a long shot since Boatwoman was only logged in here for two days in 2010. You might try sending her a Private Message once you get to 10 posts since that may get forwarded as an email. 

Jeff


----------



## Thoren (Jun 26, 2017)

Jeff -

Thanks. I figured that would be one post under my belt so I can eventually send a PM. I actually drafted the PM first, but alas, was thwarted at my efforts.


----------

